# Ebay Deals??



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Just curious if anyones noticed the Lowrance LCX-111C graphs on ebay going for extremely low prices??

Maybe i shouldn't be letting the cat out of the bag on this, but it sure smacks of a scam!!!! 

Anyone purchase one? Or know what the catch is with these graphs?

I'm guessing that either you get a unit that don't work or you get a box of rocks for your money. If its too good to be true, it probably is!

Check it out, tell me what you think.

Jeremy


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I do alot of wheeling and dealing on ebay. If it seems too good to be true, someone probably got a huge lot of them cheap and they are trying to move them fast. If you buy one and pay with paypal and it is not as advertised they are very good about getting you your money back. I wouldnt trust ebay to do it, so do not pay with a check/money order.

James


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

it may not come with a transducer.........


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Raf,

Transducer or not those Lowrance LCX-111C's sell for $2500. One guy is only asking $700 buy it now, on a new graph. I see not many bids are being made because i think a lot of people are suspicious like i am.

Even $700 is a lot of money for me to risk on something like that. I'm not totally clear on how much e-bay will reimburse you if you get scammed.Anybody have this happen to them? If so, were you covered by ebay?

Just curious, hard to pass up a deal like that, but seems too good to be true!

Jeremy


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

GSPHunter said:


> Raf,
> 
> Transducer or not those Lowrance LCX-111C's sell for $2500. One guy is only asking $700 buy it now, on a new graph. I see not many bids are being made because i think a lot of people are suspicious like i am.
> 
> ...


There wont be any bids on buy now, it is a one time deal. If you pay with pay pal and the item is not as advertised they will fully reinburse you.

James


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I lookit it up, the guys says

"This model comes complete with all items needed, but does not include the transducer. Let us know what style you would like ( Skimmer, Trolling motor, with or without temp, or any other requirements) and we will get that shipped to you as well."

If you do buy, make sure you know how much he will charge with a transducer.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i bid on it and it turns out that the account was comprimized by someone from europe. ebay eliminated the listing last night otherwise i had won one for $26 . i am sure it is a scam but the supposed seller did contact me and try to sell me one for $500 bucks to be sent western union.i told him to mail product first and i would pay later. i have not heard from since last night. here is his email if you want to find out for yourself whats up. "val pop" <[email protected]>

buyer beware .even on ebay.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

I e-mailed the seller [email protected], and he also wanted a western union transfer because his Paypal account had been compromised by a hacker, so he says.

I took it upon myself to report him to ebay and also alert them to the other such items listed at unreal prices. I am waiting on a response from ebay about my report.

I would be careful in the meantime! I'll keep you guys posted.

Jeremy


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The Western Union transfer should set off warning bells instantly. No way I would do business with that guy. I have gotten some great deals on E-bay in the past, some that sounded too good to be true, but were the real deal, like a brand new in the box Orvis Vortex for $225.00 (Thats a $525.00 reel). The only reason I went ahead was the sellers reputation and the fact that Pay Pal was used so I was backed up in case there was fraud.


----------



## Kirb (Jan 23, 2006)

Most the the fraud that the FCC deals with is from Ebay.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

i didnt realize it was worth that much. What a scammer. Yeah just send your money to him and he will be sure to give you the graph........yeah right


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

It looks like a couple of guys who are selling those REAL cheap are located in China. Either they are very inexspensive there, or it is a scam...


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

OK, so maybe the timing is a little awkward, but what the heck.

I bought a pretty sweet GPS package off of eBay last summer and haven't used it other than powering up and being located by the satellites before fixing 2 or 3 settings.

Thus, I am looking to maybe sell it now, as I really don't need it and don't know if I have the patience to try to learn how it even works.

The tale of the tape:
-Magellan Xplorist 600 (waterproof - it floats)
-MapSend topographic CD-ROM software (contains the lower 48 in detailed topo map format-uploadable to the 600 w/SD card).
-Spare battery
-Wall charger
-Car charger
-Carrying case

I was $550 altogether, but I would let it all go for $375 + shipping.

Anyone interested?


----------

